# Best workout to pump up for a night on the town



## Trojan369

Hi guys,

Im no stranger to lifting, but I just wondered what people thought woulg be the best workout I could do on the day im due to go out round town.

I am currently bulking so im going to the gym 4 day a week and splitting it into Push/Pull/Push/Pull.

I want something that I can you go to say 2-3 hours before going out to pump up and just have that edge.

What im after is some exercises, high or low reps, high or low weight etc.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

My pumps never last more than an hour unfortunately


----------



## Matt090

go and do 500 bicep curls with 20 reps on the bench press mate you will look huge on the nigh out then...


----------



## Hayesy

Or just have a nox pump 30mins before you leave the house


----------



## Trojan369

Would that stuff really pump you up without a workout???

I thought it just gave you tonnes of energy and pump while lifting??


----------



## Barker

I never pump up before a night out.

I think of it like this. Youve broken down your muscles and you're pumped. Yeah you look good but they're begging you for nutrients.. Protein and good carbs. Then you go and throw a load of alcohol down your neck? Poor muscles!

But if you insist id suggest getting some resistance bands and just having a play before you leave the house


----------



## choked

Just get on the floor and blast out some push ups.... wipe your brow, open the door and leave the house a champion in your tightest white t-shirt :beer:


----------



## Hendrix

Party pump are you kidding, I thought this was some joke people said. Not actualy pumping up before going out. :lol:


----------



## bry1990

Hahaha, what a ridiculous question. you'd be better off training your nuts off week in/week out then you wouldn't need to worry about "pumping up" before going out cos you'd be huge anyway.


----------



## SneakyCarrot

Id forget about pumping up on a night out. What I do if im trying to impress is time my nights out to be at the end of a 3 day split pref on a day off. When your shoulders have just about recovered, your back is still aching and your chest is raw from the day before. I find a muscle always looks bigger if I did it the night before. Youll feel like the top boy becuase youll ache so much aswell lol.


----------



## bdcc

Barker said:


> I never pump up before a night out.
> 
> I think of it like this. Youve broken down your muscles and you're pumped. Yeah you look good but they're begging you for nutrients.. Protein and good carbs. Then you go and throw a load of alcohol down your neck? Poor muscles!
> 
> But if you insist id suggest getting some resistance bands and just having a play before you leave the house


Solid advice, a pump from exercise is not going to last long. I use resistance bands for photo shoots and they are very handy.


----------



## Breda

Alcohol gives me a "full", "pumped" feeling of a night out :confused1:


----------



## gym rat

dont see any point in it, u will just look crap and soft again after the pump goes, go out without a pump and u will look better imo... worst thing i ever saw was an ejit trying to do press ups in the mens loo's and trying to do pull ups on the cubicle... makes me laugh.


----------



## Breda

gym rat said:


> dont see any point in it, u will just look crap and soft again after the pump goes, go out without a pump and u will look better imo... worst thing i ever saw was an ejit trying to do press ups in the mens loo's and trying to do pull ups on the cubicle... makes me laugh.


I see this all the time and think if you worked harded in the gym you wouldn't be doin press ups in a puddle of p!ss lol


----------



## Raptor

This thread is excellent 

Personally i just get big enough so that even when i'm not pumped i still look pumped


----------



## Mowgli

Deplete then carb load with metformin. No need to pump up before.

^Serious answer.

Being lean and on gear helps too.


----------



## Raptor

Mowgli said:


> Deplete then carb load with metformin. No need to pump up before.
> 
> ^Serious answer.
> 
> Being lean and on gear helps too.


Agreed, i keto diet throughout the week and funnily enough my big carb loads are friday and saturday... i remember once when i was real lean and carb depleted the carbs i had before i came out combined with the sugar in my vodka and red bulls was making my veins pop out looooads, had a lot of comments from slags


----------



## RACK

Just be a BIG UNIT, no need to pump up then

Or viagra usually works to keep pumps longer


----------



## Brownz

trust me mate it does make a difference if u get pumped before a night out lol me and my pals wen we were on holiday in zante always did it before we went out ppl literally were walking up to us asking for our workout routines lol passing every1 giving us handshakes and ****. What we did was one of us would hold a towel and the bottom and one of us would bicep curl we would also tricep curl the towel while one of us holds it also bicep curld luggage and bench pressed the beds very gay but at the same time very effective we even left the door open so wen girls passed the door they wud just walk in and be like hey  was sick keep it high reps 15-20 pressups are **** but if u get ur mate to push down on u while ur doing it, it gives u a big chest pump


----------



## Matt 1

is this real life:turned:


----------



## Matt 1

also if you get started on a few hours after you've 'pumped up' you are basically ****ed lol


----------



## C.Hill

Oooohhh.... Your one of them guys!

Chest

Biceps

Chest

Biceps

Repeat till failure.


----------



## RACK

Brownz said:


> trust me mate it does make a difference if u get pumped before a night out lol me and my pals wen we were on holiday in zante always did it before we went out ppl literally were walking up to us asking for our workout routines lol passing every1 giving us handshakes and ****. What we did was one of us would hold a towel and the bottom and one of us would bicep curl we would also tricep curl the towel while one of us holds it also bicep curld luggage and bench pressed the beds very gay but at the same time very effective we even left the door open so wen girls passed the door they wud just walk in and be like hey  was sick keep it high reps 15-20 pressups are **** but if u get ur mate to push down on u while ur doing it, it gives u a big chest pump


Zante had one of the biggest doormen I'd ever seen (bearing in mind I'm about 15st 10lb on the pic)! No point even pumping up when knowing he was on the door lol I also arm wrestled one for cash on the middle of the strip too. Gotta love zante


----------



## Breda

C.Hill said:


> Oooohhh.... Your one of them guys!
> 
> Chest
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Chest
> 
> Biceps
> 
> Repeat till failure.


Wrong mate

Bi's/chest

Bi's/chest

Bi's/chest

Bi's/chest

Bi's/chest


----------



## Josh1436114527

OH dear hes serious


----------



## usernameneeded

What u should do is get ready for ur night out all dolled up aftershave on nice shirt all freshly ironed nice shoes........

Then head to ur gym on the way out a few sets or curls in the squat rack and BOOM done


----------



## Brownz

RACK said:


> Zante had one of the biggest doormen I'd ever seen (bearing in mind I'm about 15st 10lb on the pic)! No point even pumping up when knowing he was on the door lol I also arm wrestled one for cash on the middle of the strip too. Gotta love zante


is he the doormen in zeros i think it was? yeah i saw him huge **** i saw 2 of the doormen in zeros grab this lad and slap him across the head and throw him out of the club and then kicked him up the **** lol i was like wtf the head doorman walked up to me and shook my hand and said he walked up to one of the barmaids and pushed her to the ground when she had a tray of beers in her hand i was like alright mate lol


----------



## a.notherguy

no need to get pumped at all.

most pi55ed up women gush over any bloke who hasnt got a beer belly 

saying that - if i was to pump up i would do shoulders and tri's, not chest and bi's lol


----------



## RACK

Yep he was in zeros. One thing young lads don't get is that doormen over there DO NOT mess about. You try standing up to one of them and you're gettin a beating. I was meant to do the doors over there this year but couldn't get the time off work but I know a few out there.


----------



## eezy1

if uve got a good shape to u, u dont need a pump to get noticed brah


----------



## Aftershock

The only way you will keep a super pump is to do a complete depletion and then load the carbs back in for a few days.

You can't do that every week lol Maybe once a month if that was your thing.

I would just get really lean and then eat carbs all day before going out...


----------



## Wardy211436114751

:lol: I know of someone that gets pumped even before he goes to the shops some very sad desperate people out there I guess...


----------

